# UFC 97



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why does Chuck insist on going in and getting owned by younger dudes? Its almost painful to watch.... hang it up with some dignity old man. :? On the other hand, the kimora against Brian Stann... ummm ouch. :shock: Thats just got to suck to be put into one of those. And the fight with Silva and the other Brazilian, I get that the two styles are different, or their specialties are different, but Silva wasn't the only one getting impatient. THat said, totally not his fault there wasn't a good show put on and I think he did the right thing standing the other guy up every time he went into his act on the ground.... a win is still a win. COngrats on the record for consecutive wins. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Worst UFC Pay-Per-View I have watched to date. Bummer seeing Liddell look so old, and Silva had a dance not a fight. Stann needs to go back to WEC. I want my money back!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Worst UFC Pay-Per-View I have watched to date. Bummer seeing Liddell look so old, and Silva had a dance not a fight. Stann needs to go back to WEC. *I want my money back*!


That was pretty much the opinion where we were watching it too.... not real impressed, although I wish they had shown whatever undercard spread blood all over the canvas in the one corner.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Worst UFC Pay-Per-View I have watched to date. Bummer seeing Liddell look so old, and Silva had a dance not a fight. Stann needs to go back to WEC. I want my money back!


I agree. It was a bull **** fight and tehy should made it a draw and make them fight. Silva was looking for a easy win. It sucked big time.

The ice man fight he was beating that dud up and that dud got one good hit in and that was it. The ice man is still a bad ass fighter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was stupid on the other guy's part.... Its not Silva's fault that the guy wouldn't get in a standup match with him. He did all he could do but it would be stupid for him to go get in the other guy's guard knowing that the opponent would have the upper hand in that position. Not a real great crowd pleaser but definitely not his fault either... there's nothing he could do but walk away and I hardly think he was looking for an easy win.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you where getting your butt kicked standing up and your game was on the ground you ant going to stay standing up eather.You are going to go to the ground where you can beat him.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look's like Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell is done.

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/9 ... or-Liddell


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea that was his last fight. he said that be for going in.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

[youtube:20comv0z]http://www.youtube.com/v/d9aZugTVwyw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:20comv0z]

Looks like Dana White agrees with you guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet his email is going crazy with people being pissed off. I hope he moves his silva butt up and then let see what he can do up there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Look's like Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell is done.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/9 ... or-Liddell


I thought he ate a right to put him down... appears it was a left so now he's vulnerable from either side. Good stuff there. Four out of the last five... man, I'm wondering if there was a clue in there somewhere that somebody should have picked up on. :lol: I'd like to see Silva fight up too... since there isn't anyone left for him to beat the hell out of in his own weight class. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would rather see Silva drop down and fight GSP. Now that would be a war. GSP won't just dance I assure of that. Silva is too small to go up and fight the likes of Evans. Silva and GSP have one thing in common, they both use 'grease' to get slimed up. Did you see Silva wipe all the vaseline off his face and onto his arms?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I would rather see Silva drop down and fight GSP. Now that would be a war. GSP won't just dance I assure of that. Silva is too small to go up and fight the likes of Evans. Silva and GSP have one thing in common, they both use 'grease' to get slimed up. Did you see Silva wipe all the vaseline off his face and onto his arms?


That would also be a good fight.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I would rather see Silva drop down and fight GSP. Now that would be a war. GSP won't just dance I assure of that. Silva is too small to go up and fight the likes of Evans. Silva and GSP have one thing in common, they both use 'grease' to get slimed up. Did you see Silva wipe all the vaseline off his face and onto his arms?


I didn't see that.... cheaters at any level suck. Fight fair, play fair or GTFO. :? I agree it would be a hell of a battle. I'd love to see somebody crush GSP. Friggin Canadians anyway.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to see Michael Bisping vs Silva.

GSP vs Silva would be a good fight. After that fight GSP would have two belts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=k ... &type=lgns


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow that will be a good fight and we all know griffen will not play around with him. Griffen will not give him a break eather. 

Last night on msnbc they where talking about UFC. It was pretty good to watch I will see if I cna find it and post it up here.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WTH were you doing watching MSNBC? There are laws against torture, and I think I would rather rewatch the last SIlva fight than watch MSNBC. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> WTH were you doing watching MSNBC? There are laws against torture, and I think I would rather rewatch the last SIlva fight than watch MSNBC. :?


Im sorry pro It was about the UFC and Tap out. I just cought the tail end of the show.I guess I need to take some leason from you and tex on what to watch and everything else. :mrgreen:


----------

